# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Backpacking and Trekking in India/Nepal

## Indian

I am just finishing 3 months in New Zealand and 6 months in Australia, and am leaving for India (especially the North) and Nepal next week. I will be traveling with only my backpack and a daypack.
My question is:
What gear to bring and what to send home? What is the likelyhood of using my tent, gas stove, cooking kit, etc... All of my gear is top-quality light-weight stuff. I do plan on taking my sleeping bag and thermarest mattress at minimum.
I have used my camping gear constantly in NZ and OZ. And although I plan on doing some treking in India and Nepal, I'm not sure how often I will need my own equipment, as opposed to hiring what I need when I begin a trek. I've heard that the accommidation is plentiful and quite cheap, that camping/tenting is not a popular option. As much as I love having my own gear, I do not want to carry it all over India if it is only going to be used a few times.
Thanks for any recommendations!

----------


## rocketmail009

It must gives you  pleasure that you are planning to visit to Nepal. its a very smart decision, in my opinion. Regarding nepal, if you are planning a backpacking tour, then, you may require your trakking gear in cheap hotels with affordable prices. Because they do not have central heating system with hot water.

----------


## macjonny

Nepal Hiking Team has facilitates the backpackers with just a guide or porter for those who are not willing to face with uncertainty, traveling alone and those who don't want to face with bureaucracy.

----------


## Marry

Yes I agree with you Nepal is such awesome place for trekking, one of my friends visited there last month and he really enjoyed over there.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for sharing this good post, I am very impressed with your post, the information given is meticulous and easy to understand. I will follow your next post regularly. poppy playtime

----------


## Billie34

Nepal is really a very wonderful place. I like the scenery there

----------


## nelesbe

Those who are not prepared to face uncertainty, those who do not want to go alone, and those who do not want to confront bureaucracy may take advantage of the services offered by Nepal Hiking Team, which assists trekkers with simply a guide or porter.  geometry dash subzero

----------

